# Venison Recipe Books?



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone think their good or a waste of time? can i just get all the venison recipes i need from google?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Most published venison recipes are all about covering up the "gamey" flavor. So, if you don't like the flavor of wild game they fill a need. I think venison is good, so I cook it like any other similar cut of meat.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Cooky said:


> Most published venison recipes are all about covering up the "gamey" flavor. So, if you don't like the flavor of wild game they fill a need. I think venison is good, so I cook it like any other similar cut of meat.


My wife is somewhat anti-venison so i'd like to make something she can enjoy too


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

Check out honest-food.net. Hank Shaw is a culinary genius. I've followed a lot of his recipes for all sorts of wild game. I'm sure you'll find a recipe or two in there that you will really enjoy. He is a classically trained chef so, some of his recipes can be quite involved but, there are a few simple ones too!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Prehistoric there is hope my wife was just like yours except she was against hunting. She is now 180 opposite and has been on a few of my hunts. she is now even going to do her first hunt next year. 

Ive killed rutted old bucks, sagey desert bucks, young bucks and ive never had a gamey tasting buck. In fact id say %95 who eat my deer would think it was lean beef if i told them. Ive had so many haters of venison taste it and everyone cant tell the difference. Infact they dont believe me. If you dont believe me you can come over for some dinner and bring your wife ill make her some bear or deer stroganoff its amazing.

Its all in how you care for it in the field. 

I see guys gut their deer and allow the gut juice to sit and marinate in the best parts of the meat all the time. They then cut it up with the hide on and get hair all over it. Then throw it on a trailer and let the sun bake it all the way home while the truck flips mudd and crap all over it. Then take it to the butcher and the butchers are in such a hurry they cut everything up with fat and silver skin on everything. When the use the band saw to cut meat it leaves bone chuncks in everything and then charge you an arm and a leg to wrap it up. Then wonder why it tasts like crap.

Every year I kill an animal I take the money I save from the butcher and purchase something to process my own game. I know have a big smoker, huge meat grinder, vaccume sealer, dutch ovens, jerky slicers that attach to my meat grinders and canning equipment. Next year ill get a meat slicer for cutting my roasts into sliced meat for sandwiches. 

The game I kill is usually gutted with the gutless method. The hide is taken off and I bone it out on the hill unless im close to a road. The boned out meat is placed in a game bag and when I get to the truck I hang it for a night unless its hot. This dries it up a bit. I then place the meat with the game bags into several different guarbage bags and place into a cooler which I pack ice into and open the plug for the water to drain. I can leave it in the cooler for several days if I do it like this and as long as I keep the ice heavy. When I get home the meat is clean, cold and dry. I then cut off all the fat and silver skin. This is what give it the gamy taste. Now depending on what I have in my inventory will depend on how I process it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

sknabnoj said:


> Check out honest-food.net. Hank Shaw is a culinary genius. I've followed a lot of his recipes for all sorts of wild game. I'm sure you'll find a recipe or two in there that you will really enjoy. He is a classically trained chef so, some of his recipes can be quite involved but, there are a few simple ones too!


Thanks ill take a look a this.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Prehistoric there is hope my wife was just like yours except she was against hunting. She is now 180 opposite and has been on a few of my hunts. she is now even going to do her first hunt next year.
> 
> Ive killed rutted old bucks, sagey desert bucks, young bucks and ive never had a gamey tasting buck. In fact id say %95 who eat my deer would think it was lean beef if i told them. Ive had so many haters of venison taste it and everyone cant tell the difference. Infact they dont believe me. If you dont believe me you can come over for some dinner and bring your wife ill make her some bear or deer stroganoff its amazing.
> 
> ...


This is what I hear from everyone who enjoys eating venison 

This year I am trying to get tools for doing my own butchering...I got a vacuum sealer, I should be getting a meat slicer and grinder soon as well.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

swbuckmaster said:


> Prehistoric there is hope my wife was just like yours except she was against hunting. She is now 180 opposite and has been on a few of my hunts. she is now even going to do her first hunt next year.
> 
> Ive killed rutted old bucks, sagey desert bucks, young bucks and ive never had a gamey tasting buck. In fact id say %95 who eat my deer would think it was lean beef if i told them. Ive had so many haters of venison taste it and everyone cant tell the difference. Infact they dont believe me. If you dont believe me you can come over for some dinner and bring your wife ill make her some bear or deer stroganoff its amazing.
> 
> ...


x2 or what ever number it would be  I haven't done the ice and cooler bit, but I hunt close to home and I have a spare frig that I hang the meat in with the game bags on. I've always used the grinder attachment to the kitchen aid and its done alright, just slow and the feeding tray is really small. This year I picked up a 1/2hp grinder and there is no comparison. I had a hard time keeping up with it. Keeping the meat frosty definitely helped out a lot on the kitchen aid, but I tried half frosty and half just butchered/cleaned meat and it seem like the new grinder didn't care how the meat was. Also we've gone through two food saver vacuum sealers and now have a commercial one that has lasted years. The food saver home variety just couldn't keep up. We got two years out of one and barely three on the other.


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Prehistoric there is hope my wife was just like yours except she was against hunting. She is now 180 opposite and has been on a few of my hunts. she is now even going to do her first hunt next year.
> 
> Ive killed rutted old bucks, sagey desert bucks, young bucks and ive never had a gamey tasting buck. In fact id say %95 who eat my deer would think it was lean beef if i told them. Ive had so many haters of venison taste it and everyone cant tell the difference. Infact they dont believe me. If you dont believe me you can come over for some dinner and bring your wife ill make her some bear or deer stroganoff its amazing.
> 
> ...


I don't remember where I read it but, it said something like... Shoot a steer, gut it out, drag it in the dirt and let it sit at camp in the sun for a few days and your beef will taste a lot like venison! -_O--_O-:\\Ou:


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

"The Complete Vensison Cookbook": by H. Webster, you can order it on Amazon


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

sknabnoj said:


> Check out honest-food.net. Hank Shaw is a culinary genius. I've followed a lot of his recipes for all sorts of wild game. I'm sure you'll find a recipe or two in there that you will really enjoy. He is a classically trained chef so, some of his recipes can be quite involved but, there are a few simple ones too!


ok...visited the site...I am impressed  bookmarked probably gonna be my goto recipe site


----------



## sknabnoj (Nov 29, 2012)

phorisc said:


> ok...visited the site...I am impressed  bookmarked probably gonna be my goto recipe site


I knew you'd like it. Keep us posted!


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

There are two that I use and like:

Dressing & Cooking Wild Game: From Field to Table: Big Game, Small Game, Upland Birds & Waterfowl (The Complete Hunter)

Slice of the Wild

But that link to honest-food.net is a good one. I'm going to have to check out some of those recipes...


----------

